# Few photo from iPhone



## maguro88 (Feb 2, 2008)

Just got iPhone and took some pictures.

Koji









Lanterns









Azalea









Dahlia


----------



## skating miner (Jun 27, 2008)

Kind of random photos, but cool anyway. Looks like the IPhone has a pretty good camera.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

"I used to be snow white but I drifted".

Good grief that's great.



Ah....nice pics M88.


----------

